# Firefox/Konqueror: Java geht ned. [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi, ich mal wieder  :Smile: 

Vor paar Tagen von ich von meinem x86_64 auf i686 umgestiegen weil mich Java/Flash/Zattoo gernervt hat und die doppelten Libs  :Smile: 

Ich komm ned drauf wo der Fehler sein soll, hab schon x mal Java installiert.

Bei Konqueror wird nur angezeigt  "miniprogramm wird geladen" mehr tut sich aber nicht.

Bei Firefox tut sich garnix.

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ equery u mozilla-firefox

[ Searching for packages matching mozilla-firefox... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.12 ]

 U I

 - - bindist             : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - filepicker          : Enable old gtkfilepicker from 1.0.x firefox

 - - gnome               : Adds GNOME support

 - - iceweasel           : Enable iceweasel branding

 - - ipv6                : Adds support for IP version 6

 + + java                : Adds support for Java

```

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ equery u sun-jre-bin

[ Searching for packages matching sun-jre-bin... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.04 ]

 U I

 + + X        : Adds support for X11

 + + alsa     : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 + + nsplugin : Builds plugins for Netscape compatible browsers

 - - odbc     : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

angelus@gentoo ~ $            
```

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ eselect java-nsplugin list

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   sun-jre-bin-1.6  current

angelus@gentoo ~ $        
```

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ ls -la /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/

insgesamt 44

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096  9. Feb 16:41 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root  4096 11. Feb 23:11 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    62  9. Feb 16:41 libjavaplugin_oji.so -> /opt/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.04/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 17928  9. Feb 14:32 libnullplugin.so

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  9404  9. Feb 14:32 libunixprintplugin.so

angelus@gentoo ~ $          
```

Kann mir jemand nen Hinweis geben?  :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Für den konqueror musst du in den Konqueror-settings unter "Java & Javascript" den Pfad zu "java" einfügen (/usr/bin/java). Wenn du java nicht global aktivieren willst solltest du zu mindest für deine Testseite eine "domainspezifische Regel" erstellen.

Im Übrigen funktioniert hier auf meinem amd64 java + flash ohne Trouble im Konqueror  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## schachti

Wird das Plugin im Firefox unter about:plugins angezeigt?

----------

## Klaus Meier

eselect java-nsplugin ?

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hat sicher erledigt...

Necoro hat mir geholfen.

Anscheind spinnt u.a. Java, Recordmydesktop etc. mit xcb rum oO

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Hat sicher erledigt...
> 
> Necoro hat mir geholfen.
> 
> Anscheind spinnt u.a. Java, Recordmydesktop etc. mit xcb rum oO

 

ja und wenn du libxcb mit -DNDEBUG übersetzt gibt es auch keine probleme mehr. Besser als die Lösung in einer der java libs per sed was zu ändern.

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/env/x11-libs/ && echo 'CFLAGS="$CFLAGS -DNDEBUG"' >/etc/portage/env/x11-libs/libxcb && emerge -1av libxcb
```

----------

## Necoro

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Hat sicher erledigt...
> 
> Necoro hat mir geholfen.
> 
> Anscheind spinnt u.a. Java, Recordmydesktop etc. mit xcb rum oO 
> ...

 

Als Alternative geht auch das hier: http://blog.felisberto.net/2008/01/29/assertion-c-xliblock-failed/#comment-49621 :

 *Quote:*   

> with a recent xcb you can also just put LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=1 in your environment, which suppresses that assertion.

 

/edit: Das mit dem /etc/portage/env ordner kannte ich noch gar net  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Hat sicher erledigt...
> 
> Necoro hat mir geholfen.
> 
> Anscheind spinnt u.a. Java, Recordmydesktop etc. mit xcb rum oO 
> ...

 

ich habs auch erst vor kurzem erfahren aus diesem post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4768160-highlight-libxcb+env+portage.html#4768160 welches dann im endeffekt in diesem thread von "Guenther Brunthaler" hinausläuft https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499881-start-0.html

----------

## root_tux_linux

Und welches ist nun die beste Lösung?

sed?

export in /etc/profile ?

oder /etc/env.d ?

----------

## firefly

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Und welches ist nun die beste Lösung?
> 
> sed?
> 
> export in /etc/profile ?
> ...

 

ich würde sagen such dir eine aus, auser die sed-lösung. Denn zum einen übersteht diese ein update von java nicht, und zum anderen ist diese nicht unbedingt die sauberste Lösung.

----------

